# Sheetrock Mudder



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there anyone on here or know of anyone who would like to mud some sheetrock for us? Its a couple small walls and a pantry. I am helping my son on a home he purchased. We tore out some walls and added a wall and a pantry. We are not experienced with the mud and this is right in the kitchen where it needs to be done right. We will pay the fair price and cash if anyone is interested. Its in the Plain City area.


----------

